

Emacs: Down the Rabbit Hole - canweriotnow
http://decomplecting.org/blog/2014/10/30/emacs-down-the-rabbit-hole/

======
pmoriarty
The author does not even mention evil mode.

As a long-time vim user, evil mode is the only thing that makes emacs bearable
for me. Even then, it's not enough, and I find myself spending a ton of time
rebinding emacs key bindings to make them more vim-like.

Switching from vim to emacs, while making emacs as vim-like as possible and
customizing it to take advantage of all the things it can do will require a
HUGE time commitment. If you've got the time to burn, then great.. go for it!
If not, you might want to stick with vim, or resign yourself to using emacs in
an emacs-like fashion, with the thin veneer of vim that evil mode provides.

~~~
canweriotnow
I covered evil-mode in my previous post[1], mostly advising new converts not
to rely on it, but just to take the Emacs plunge completely.

[1] [http://decomplecting.org/blog/2014/10/23/welcome-to-the-
dark...](http://decomplecting.org/blog/2014/10/23/welcome-to-the-dark-side-
switching-to-emacs/)

